# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  let's make Ubuntu charity ware, like vim

## swatkins

hi, I just had an idea I've been praying to think of something good we could do, the idea is Ubuntu could become charity-ware like vim, meaning that we would officially encourage people who use Ubuntu to make a donation to a real charity or sponsor a child, like Bram does with vim and the Kibaale Children's Center in Uganda.  It seems to me this would fit very well with the meaning of the word "Ubuntu".  There is a famine in Uganda at the moment, vim's charity itself is a good one to support right now.  They give 100% of the money to the needy, and Bram is absolutely trustworthy  :Smile: 

http://iccf-holland.org/famine2006.html
http://iccf-holland.org/

In the longer term Ubuntu might support this charity and/or others depending on need.  Each release might support a different most-needy project according to the state of the world around that time.  I suppose there are enough people that we could make a big difference to poverty, God willing.

----------


## DoctorMO

I'm not so sure, people shouldn't require a bribe to commit money to charity.

They should just look at the righteous indignation in my piercing stare instead.

----------


## kvonb

I refuse to donate to so called "charities" these days because they have all become big businesses!

Ninety percent of the donation usually goes to running the charity, the rest eventually gets to where it's supposed to be going.

People should not be paid to work for charity organisations, if you have ever been involved with one of these organisations you will know what I'm talking about.

And before you flame me, remember the American Red Cross and the 911 fund!

----------


## Rashid584

kvonb i dunno what what charities youv worked with, but the ones i donate to, are COMPLETELY volountary. Not a penny of the money goes to paying wages or anything like that (not even paying flight costs to get people over there) All of it goes to the people.

On topic, i dunno about whether it should be charityware or not...if i made a software i wouldnt mind giving a small notice to encourage people to give money to a cause, but Ubuntu is different and its up to mark shuttleworth.

-Rashid

----------


## sanderella

I agree that we should all give more to charity, especially to the Africans who suffer so badly from AIDS, poverty, drought, disease, discrimination, etc. I believe Mark Shuttleworth already does a lot to help Africa, although I haven't followed it up, which would be worth doing, I'm sure.

Canonical, the creator of Ubuntu, is a limited company, and I don't think it can be a charity in itself, but it would be a good idea for us users to have a focus for donations. 

Maybe you should ask Canonical if they would be willing to allow the Ubuntu name to be used.8)

----------


## schmildo

I think the idea is obviously well intentioned and worth questioning.

I feel strongly that Ubuntu, and any flavour of Linux should be kept free of any encouragement to donate.

However I would be totally comfortable with users getting together into groups/sub-groups to organise a major donation system.

I will not comment on the true meaning of Ubuntu for I know nothing of it.

...but I, like many people do know what it's like to be human, and I forsee trouble in this seemingly innocent idea.

Donation to charities is a concept filled with passion. There are many people who feel very strongly indeed about it and will sometimes act irrationally by thier chosen persuation.
  This creates a split, and for the sake of the argument, if 50% of the Ubuntu community disagreed with the concept, many of them may leave. This lack of unity does no good for the Linux community, third parties involved in charity, and of course the potential recipients of charatible monies.

There are many reasons people might not want to donate, and surprisingly the more persuasive arguments against donating, (sometimes considered misguided) are focused on the well-being of the person in need.

I welcome the discussion of charitable events and organisation, but I hope that people choose to disassociate it with anything that can be branded.

I believe that donations should run on thier own steam, and not piggy back on the success of another entity.

Be well and happy and all that Jazz,
 Schmildo.

----------


## hvac3901

I nominate *Engineers without Borders*. to be a charity if there is one selected. I am not affiliated with the group, nor do i have a specific interest in the group other than they are on the up and up as best i can tell, and are a true charity, as best i can see, *bringing real relief to real people*.

"if you teach a man to fish you can feed him for life, if you give him a fish you can feed him once" maybe that is a bit off from qoute, but its pretty damn close.

peace!

----------


## hvac3901

> This creates a split, and for the sake of the argument, if 50% of the Ubuntu community disagreed with the concept, many of them may leave. This lack of unity does no good for the Linux community, third parties involved in charity, and of course the potential recipients of charatible monies.
> 
>  Schmildo.


I took you out of context for sure, but i not long ago made another argument based on the same thought, how do you divide a community, and yet make it a complete constructive and fully aware, whole, of all parts? everything is split up into individual areas of interest, obsession, personality, deity endowed attributes, sexual preference, etc. you get the idea!

That argument doesn't hold, water around here. We are one and all Ubuntu users, and some maybe other OS'ers in many cases. But we (in some cases) are also personally desiring to be identified as what we are, Gamers, Women, Homosexuals, Beginners, Gates Basher's, You name it there is something for all here, and none wants to be a part of the whole ONLY but be a part of this as themselves.

So what's another division in a community, where many division's already exist?

I AM NOT A TROLL! but maybe the proverbial, devil's advocate.  :Smile:  peace!

----------


## Meskarune

I do not think that is a good idea. Money going to the Ubuntu project should be used to fund the Ubuntu project. And I think in a way that does help 3rd world countries. Ubuntu is a great resource for those countries and peoples who cannot afford propriety software. But charity should be left up to individuals and groups, and not connected to Ubuntu itself.

----------


## pererik87

Ubuntu is charity... its free. All those who have a non functional windows installation and so on get a new free computer. isnt htat nice. Giving to charity would be improving/making apps for Ubuntu. especially educational stuff. It can be as simple as sharing your parley files.

----------


## Sef

Locked.  Necromacing.

----------

